# roblems with 240SX



## mrbarryk (Feb 5, 2005)

My car is a 91 nissan 240sx, here's the problem; i get thick white smoke out of my exhaust, car constantly stalls, my exhaust is spraying gas out (and i get about 1 mile every gallon), and my oil smells like it is mixed with gas. If anyone knows what the cause of this might be, i can really use the help, advise, and hookups. Thanks alot!


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

mrbarryk said:


> My car is a 91 nissan 240sx, here's the problem; i get thick white smoke out of my exhaust, car constantly stalls, my exhaust is spraying gas out (and i get about 1 mile every gallon), and my oil smells like it is mixed with gas. If anyone knows what the cause of this might be, i can really use the help, advise, and hookups. Thanks alot!


Sounds like a pretty major problem i would say it has somthing to do with the air/fuel mixture maf, o2 sensor but the gas smell in oil i dont know about.


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

zlr101 said:


> Sounds like a pretty major problem i would say it has somthing to do with the air/fuel mixture maf, o2 sensor but the gas smell in oil i dont know about.


If i am not mistaken, white smoke could be antifreeze mixing in the combustion chamber...that is not a good thing.
Oil smell, sounds like the timing is not set right and there is oil getting into the intake stroke, things could be really messed up there.
Your best bet, take the car to a mechanic....Nissan dealer possibly...keep fighting the good fight bud!


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

The Oil in the fuel could be oil getting up past the rings, and seals on the pistons, that would be the fuel in your oil smell...besides that i don't know what else it could be. I am a :dumbass:


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

mrbarryk said:


> My car is a 91 nissan 240sx, here's the problem; i get thick white smoke out of my exhaust, car constantly stalls, my exhaust is spraying gas out (and i get about 1 mile every gallon), and my oil smells like it is mixed with gas.


Looks like you've got a huge fuel leak. There's probably a fuel injector(s) that's stuck in an open condition. Don't continue to drive the car because the fuel is continually washing down the cylinder wall(s); this will wipe out the piston rings and the dilluted motor oil will not provide proper lubrication to all the bearings which will also wipe them out.

To test the injectors for leakage, unbolt the fuel rail from the intake manifold and pull off the entire assembly. Keep the fuel hoses still connected and don't remove any individual injectors. Also keep the electrical connectors on the injectors. With the assembly now away from the intake, turn the ignition key to the run position WITHOUT STARTING THE ENGINE. Now observe each injector to look for leaks. There should be no drips.

Make sure you have at least 4 spare insulator rings for the injectors in case some are damaged during rail removal.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

im gonna guess its a blown head gasket.with a blown head gasket you get antifreeze in with the oil so check the oil dipstick and see if its normal oil color or a milky white instead. it would also explain a possible reason for stuck piston rings allowing fuel and oil to mix. antifreeze seizes your rings.your motor is probably fucked so look in junkyards for a replacement maybe


----------



## mrbarryk (Feb 5, 2005)

well, it doesnt look like there is antifreeze in the oil because when i pull out the dipstick, it doesnt look any different, it just smells like gas.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Another way to test for antifreeze burnoff is to check the radiator coolant after running the car, of course waiting for it to cool down and depressurize. If coolant is burning off, it'll be really foamy in the radiator. I had that problem with my KA.


----------

